# Buy quality *** seed in Europe



## hammerhead (May 14, 2019)

HI guys,

First of all, I'm located in Switzerland, Europe. I'm interested in buying some quality grass seed, especially the elite *** cultivars, such as Bewitched, Mazama, Midnight, etc.. It somehoew seems that the European grass seed market is light years behind of what you guys have in America. I'm also under the impression that there is some protectionism going on, preventing American grass seed imports? Can anybody confirm this?

Here a list of what seems to be available in Europe:
https://www.dlf.com/products/turf/smooth-stalked-meadow-grass/

However, it seems that these are only directly available to seed vendors (which then create their blends), and not for private use, so we cannot directly buy those seeds from there. I have only found 1 or 2 sites that sell pure ***, and then not more than 1 or 2 cultivars. What a shame.

So to sum up:
- American cultivars do not seem to be available in Europe
- There are only few European cultivars for ***
- Buying pure *** seed as a private person in Europe seems almost impossible

My questions:
- Can i buy elite American *** cultivar seed in Europe (e.g. Bewitched)
- If not, would it somehow be possible to import it from the US?
- If not, would it be possible to buy pure European *** cultivar seed for private use (i mean more choice than 1 or 2 cultivars)

Thanks for your help


----------



## RCUK (Jul 16, 2018)

@hammerhead

I'm in the UK and have had similar experiences so will share what I learnt so far. Lets get all the Europeans to comment, hopefully we can shake up the suppliers!

DLF - I've in the past spoken to the UK sales people and they will sell you individual seeds if they have availability, if you are willing to buy 5KG and depends on who you speak to. However, none of their KBG seems at the level of those elite varieties you listed in terms of colour. I'm sure they are of good quality. They do have very good Ryegrass, more on that lower down.

Germinal - They sold me two types last year, SR4600 (Rye, called Galleon in the UK) and Rubix (KBG, called Tetris in EU). The SR4600 is dark and spreads a little so is a decent alternative to KBG or a mix partner. Rubix is also fairly dark with fine leaves. I've planted the SR4600 last year and it came in well but I ran out for my reno this year. I've planted Rubix in pots this year to test out. Germinal seed said they are waiting on harvest for both these seeds and expect to have some in late September, too late for most people to try and seed but I may just buy some to stock up.

Importing - I tried many US seed suppliers, most ignored my emails but one replied and I obtained a cost to import. Hancock Seed provided a cost to import Champion GQ, on top of the seed I would need to pay for a Phytosanitary Certificate for $105, wire transfer $40 and shipping $78. So in total $258 for 10 pounds of seed, which is frankly ridiculous, not the fault of Hancock of course. Hancock are very helpful.

Instead I am trying a DLF mixture from another UK supplier which has 40% Esquire, 40% Double (Tetraploid), 20% Bellini. This mixture when I tried in pots germinated very fast and I'm expecting the Double variety to do very well in the winter given its double root system.

I will probably mix the Rubix and DLF mixture in a few weeks for my renovation.

*KBG and Rye pots.
*KBG Rubix (Tetris) took two weeks roughly to germinate. The Rye mix two weeks and I've trimmed it twice! I did presoak both seeds.




*SR4600* mixed with other stuff (I'm killing this lawn this year also)


If you or anyone else from Euro finds a way to get the US varieties at a decent price I'm more than happy to help and share costs.


----------



## hammerhead (May 14, 2019)

@RCUK 
Thanks for all the input, very informative.
So indeed it seems that Europe is trying to prevent the import of US grass seed by requiring an expensive Phytosanitary Certificate. This sound ridiculous (c'mon it is just grass seed).

Regarding PRG: Interesting, however i'd really like to go with pure ***. Maybe a monostand, maybe a mixture of elite *** cultivars. I also do not plan to renovate this year, probably next year, so i have plenty of time left to somehow get the best possible *** cultivars. From what I can see in my existing lawn it's really *** that does best in my climate (alpine valley, lots of sunny days, hot in summer/cold in winter and in general rather dry, around 25 inches of precipitation per year).

I'm glad im not the only struggling to get good quality *** seed. It's incredible what kind of BS they sell here in Switzerland. They also seem to LOVE to put a whole lot of fine fescue in the seed mixes, which does not do well at all in my climate .

Does anyone know European *** cultivars that are comparable to Bewitched, Mazama or Midgnight?
I found this one and it seems similar to Midnight:
https://www.dlf.com/products/turf/smooth-stalked-meadow-grass/rhythm-25114101

Maybe we should launch a European seed store, something like Seed Super Store. I'm sure we would make millions


----------



## RCUK (Jul 16, 2018)

@hammerhead Just spoke to DLF again. They have sombrero currently and I'd need to buy 20kg of it. He said there isn't much demand in the UK for KBG and rhythm isn't bought into the country. I asked about Europe but he didn't say which varieties are available. Miracle is the other type they carry but don't have any currently.

Maybe try your local DLF account manager to see what it possible?

Good idea about the online store


----------



## hammerhead (May 14, 2019)

Wow, thanks @RCUK. Very helpful.
It is really strange that we have so little choice in Europe. 
DLF does not seem to have a branch in Switzerland, nor in Germany. I now contacted DLF France via E-Mail to see what kind of *** seed they have available. Will report back as soon as I've got an answer.


----------



## RCUK (Jul 16, 2018)

@hammerhead

Try
DLF Germany
Oldenburger Allee 15
30659 Hannover
Germany
Tel.:+49 511 901 390


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@hammerhead I think there is a lot of agricultural protections to avoid pest/weeds moving into countries that also apply to grass seeds. You know all those forms they make you fill out at customs (have you been to a farm? etc).

I think Perennial Ryegrass does best for parts of EU that dont get a lot of sunny days. I think KBG will struggle in Zurich or northern France. A lot of the futbol pitch use PRG. But in the higher elevations of Switzerland (eg. Jura canton) I could see KBG doing really good. I think RCUK found a KBG that has a different name in EU than USA. So you might not find something labeled as Bewitched.


----------



## hammerhead (May 14, 2019)

Thanks for the info @RCUK. I will contact them if I do not get a reply from DLF France.

@g-man 
Thanks.
Probably you are right about PRG and Europe in general. However i live in a very sunny valley in the Alps (Central Canton of Valais) which is also a wine growing region and from what I can see *** seems to do very well here:


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Yes the Matterhorn area, beautiful. I think kbg should do good.


----------



## hammerhead (May 14, 2019)

Yes Matterhorn Area @g-man. Seems you know Europe quite well. Usually when i visit the US and I say where I am from they think it's Sweden
Great that you think *** will do fine. I'll definitely try to establish a *** only lawn next year. Just have to find that elite *** seed....

I'm wondering if there are European forum members with a pure *** lawn


----------



## KoopHawk (May 28, 2019)

hammerhead said:


> Yes Matterhorn Area @g-man. Seems you know Europe quite well. Usually when i visit the US and I say where I am from they think it's Sweden
> Great that you think *** will do fine. I'll definitely try to establish a *** only lawn next year. Just have to find that elite *** seed....
> 
> I'm wondering if there are European forum members with a pure *** lawn


I think the obvious answer is plan a trip to the US, stop by a well respected seed supplier, buy a carry-on worth of seed, then fly back home. Good luck!


----------



## Jdaniel611 (Aug 12, 2018)

I hope these links help.

http://www.sterf.org/sv/library/handbooks/grass-guide

http://www.sterf.org/Media/Get/3217/turfgrass-seed-for-the-nordic-countries-2019-2020.pdf


----------



## hammerhead (May 14, 2019)

Thanks @Jdaniel611 . However do not live in a Nordic Country, I'm in Switzerland (not Sweden). Actually I live very close to the Italian border.
Your post might still be useful for Northern European forum members, so thank you!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Jdaniel611 I keep forgetting about Sterf. Maybe calling them might help with finding a EU source of seed.

@KoopHawk the flying to the USA has that problem with declaring the bag of seeds.

@hammerhead yes I have driven thru EU for work. I used to go to Switzerland one week of every month for at least a year.


----------



## hammerhead (May 14, 2019)

I now also found this European seed company: https://www.barenbrug.biz
Seems they also have branches in the US, so who knows...they might also carry those elite cultivars.
I contacted them via contact form. I will report back as soon as I've got an answer.


----------



## RCUK (Jul 16, 2018)

@hammerhead Hi mate, I remembered someone saying that in the Italian market there is more demand for KBG so spent some time (hours) trying to find companies that sell it. I've found one so far which has a mix of Rye and KBG, see here https://www.bestprato.com/sementi-prato-bottos-royalsport-10kg.html

They have Award KBG listed in that mix which leads me to believe they might have a way to help us. Do you know Italian 

This is another with SR2100 Jackpot, not heard of it before. https://www.bestprato.com/sementi-prato-bottos-maciste-1kg.html

And this company which has NuBlue and Bedazzled which are both excellent http://www.padanasementi.com/en/prodotti/sementi-da-tappeto-erboso/essenze-da-tappeto-erboso/microterme/poa-pratense/

Page 20 http://www.padanasementi.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/01/TOP-CLASS.pdf


----------



## RCUK (Jul 16, 2018)

Ok so I spoke to Fabio at Pradana and he seems willing to ship to the UK but wanted to know if I need a license to import because of Brexit lol. They apparently are the sole importers of NuBlue, Bedazzled and Marauder into Italy. He said there is a one week holiday from tomorrow but to email him what I want and he will speak to someone about how to help. PM me if you want the email address. @hammerhead


----------



## hammerhead (May 14, 2019)

Thanks @RCUK, great!

I found a Spanish company that carries NuGlade, which seems to be a great cultivar from what I've read. Also comes with a certain shade tolerance. In total they carry 5 fifferent *** cultivars. Have a look here
http://www.semillasfitoworld.com/en/products/turf-grasses/cool-season/index.htm#sub-4752
And the PDF here (Page 26):
http://www.semillasfitoworld.com/admin/index.php?pagina=descargar&doc=661-1499264485.pdf

Contacted them. Waiting for an answer.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Awesome news. You guys are getting closer to a EU source. Yes the August holidays will slow down the search.


----------



## RCUK (Jul 16, 2018)

This company from Portugal lists Midnight as a variety. Will contact them.

http://www.apereirajordao.pt/produtos/sementes/especies-de-clima-temperado/14/Poa-pratensis/143/


----------



## hammerhead (May 14, 2019)

Great. I'm a bit more confident now on finding some good *** seed.

It seems that most of the pure *** seed is available in Southern Europe.
Actually I'm wondering why it is then available everywhere in the US? Southern Europe seems to be much sunnier than let's say Iowa. I've seen that Ryan Knorr (the guy from YouTube) who lives in Iowa just put down some pure ***. Does it have something to do with latitude? Des Moines, Iowa is about 41 degress north, which would be on the same latitude as northern Sardinia, Italy. Basically that means the sun shines at the same angle in both places. The sun in Central Europe will therefore have less power because it's much more north. For us Europeans 41 is already quite south, however for you American folks that's quite north. Europe is probably heavily influenced by the Gulfstream, which makes our climate much milder (at least in winter) compared to a place in the US with the same latitude... Was just a thought on why *** could be much more adapted/popular in the US than in Europe.


----------



## Jdaniel611 (Aug 12, 2018)

Has no one looked at the Barenburg dealers list?

https://www.barenbrug.biz/where-to-buy/europe/switzerland


----------



## hammerhead (May 14, 2019)

Thanks @Jdaniel611 
Have already contacted Barenbrug directly, however no response yet. I might directly contact the Swiss partners if i do not get any response in some days.. I now also send an e-mail to all of the Swiss dealers.


----------



## hammerhead (May 14, 2019)

Got an answer from Samen Steffen AG, which is also supplied by Barenbrug for their seed blends. As all Swiss seed companies they only officially distribute blends of ***/PRG/FF. They do not get their *** seed from Barenbrug (probably only PRG), however they would be able to sell bags of 25kg (55 lbs) of pure ***, but they only carry the varieties Miracle, Yvette, Rubicon. They do not seem to be elite cultivars, however i will have a look at their properties. So, if further attempts fail to get good *** seed, as a last resort, i could still order from them.


----------



## RCUK (Jul 16, 2018)

For reference purposes, I've listed some testing articles from the EU testing centres

UK http://www.bspb.co.uk/sg_userfiles/J11667_BSPB_Turfgrass_2019_MD.PDF
Smooth Stalked Meadow Grass = KBG
Tetris is the darkest one listed, this is actually called Rubix from Columbia River Seed and am trying this in pots.
Page 8

France http://turfgrass-list.org/
Smooth Stalked Meadow Grass = KBG
Not many KBG varieties in this list

List any other country specific sites if you can...


----------



## hammerhead (May 14, 2019)

Thanks @RCUK . According to your sources Miracle and Yvette seem OK, but not that elite.
I had a look at the cultivar Rubicon (or should i call it rubbishcon?). Is probably a US cultivar since the only one I found that tested it was Rutgers (New Jersey): 
https://turf.rutgers.edu/research/reports/2017/49.pdf
Doesn't seem elite at all. The only thing that's good about it is the fast spring greenup.
According to the guy from Samen Steffen AG, Europeans prefer light green colored lawns (WTH?) and that would be one reason why there is less demand on ***. If there is *** in mixes, they usually use the light green ones so it blends better with the PRG. Guess i feel more American than European


----------



## hammerhead (May 14, 2019)

Here the official German grass test results:
https://www.bundessortenamt.de/bsa/media/Files/BSL/bsl_rasengraeser_2019.pdf

In case anybody needs help for the translation I can help, I also speak German.
Just in case:
Wiesenrispe = Kentucky Bluegras
Deutsches Weidelgras = Perennial Ryegrass


----------



## Mark B (May 30, 2019)

hammerhead said:


> Yes Matterhorn Area g-man. Seems you know Europe quite well. Usually when i visit the US and I say where I am from they think it's Sweden
> Great that you think *** will do fine. I'll definitely try to establish a *** only lawn next year. Just have to find that elite *** seed....
> 
> I'm wondering if there are European forum members with a pure *** lawn


I'm in UK and I'm not using a pure kbg, but an 85% Tetris kbg 15% Supreme poa supina mix on my reno.
https://germinalamenity.com/a31-supreme-tees
I didn't get much luck with getting any company to supply me with pure kbg seed.
The Supreme poa supina is a lot darker in colour than older varieties and I'm happy to be testing it out. I have made about 25 test pots this week.

Hope you eventually find exactly what you want mate


----------



## RCUK (Jul 16, 2018)

@TheWhiteWizard Hello! Tetris is the type Germinal sold to me last year, but this year they said they don't have any. I guess they either don't want to sell me that individually or can't or who knows lol.

Can you share your results please?


----------



## Mark B (May 30, 2019)

@RCUK alright mate!
Germinal told me to try again in October when I asked on the phone for a small amount of some kbg seed. 2 or 3 people seemed to confer while I waited for an answer. Seems like they already assigned the small amounts that UK has a demand for. Could try again in October like they said to check I guess.

Theres a few pdf results available about poa supina if you type "poa supina pdf" into google search. 
http://archive.lib.msu.edu/tic/mitgc/article/1998171.pdf
Thats quite an extensive article about tests that have been carried out on it, a little bit technical in places but its thorough.
It's a stoloniferous grass (sends overground runners from the parent plant)
It seems to multiply most rapidly when high amounts of traffic use it. It has the German meaning of "where the cows lay" reflecting its ability to persit and thrives on cattle trails, even in shaded woodland areas.
The heavier the foot traffic, the more the poa supina will dominate the blend. Perfect then for sports stadiums possibly, but obviously in my setup if it doesn't do that due to just a few people using the lawn for leisure thats fine. The Tetris kbg will remain dominant.

I'm a total guinea pig with this blend as far as I can tell, but hey thats cool with me. 
The "Supreme" poa supina is a new variety which is a vastly improved darker colour to the older varieties. Apparently. Lets see!
edit: I've got a journal running, thats where I'll keep things updated with the reno I'm doing :thumbup:


----------



## RCUK (Jul 16, 2018)

@hammerhead Bottos replied this morning saying they can potentially provide Award, Answer, Rugby II, Nuglade, Jackpot, etc. I may not have time to wait for them but will share the costs and options as soon as they reply.


----------



## hammerhead (May 14, 2019)

@RCUK 
Bottos also have replied to me. However when i told them I want seed for a small private lawn, they quickly forwarded me to a company in Ticino (Italian speaking part of Switzerland). I contacted them, however no response yet.

Also contacted Fenaco in Switzerland (@RCUK provided me with the contact, which he received from Germinal in the UK), however they just told me that in my usecase it's better to order in the US (WTH?).

Contacted another seed company in Switzerland, but the lady in charge was just plain ignorant. I think she didn't even understand what I wanted and then just provided me with addresses of resellers of their seed mixes. LOL.

All in all the companies here do not seem very helpful and only care about their standard products (which are mostly blends of PRG/FF/***). Everyone tells me it's not possible to grow pure *** in Switzerland, but I just don't believe it. I can see how it thrives in my yard. My seed mixes never contained more than 10% ***, however there must be now 30-40% *** in my lawn. The sunny climate in the part of Switzerland where I live seems quite favorable.
I think in the end it will be very tough to find what we want in Europe. Let's see what happens but next year I just might order in the US and pay the outrageous shipping fees and that import certificate. After my renovation I will send those companies pictures of the most beautiful, dark green lawn in Switzerland .


----------



## hammerhead (May 14, 2019)

BTW, here some pics of my yard. As you can see the cactus thrives (first pic, top right corner), planted it with only one "leave", however they tell me that it's not possible to grow *** here. I just don't get it.





This lawn is a PRG/FF/*** mix. From the pics you cannot really tell, but there are quite a whole lot spots with color differences due to the different grass species, which i really don't like.


----------



## TheSwede (Jul 10, 2018)

I am in the middle of a full lawn reno with 100% KBG. I got it from a Swedish supplier, but I had to buy 25kg. I originally tried to get my hands on a single variety but for KBG that proved almost impossible, so I settled for this mix that has been developed for Nordic conditions.


----------



## hammerhead (May 14, 2019)

hey @TheSwede 
Thanks for the feedback. So if *** can do it in Sweden, then fore sure it will do well in a wine growing region.
Just had a look at your lawn journal. Great leveling, impressive! Looking forward to seeing your grass grow.
What kind of varieties are in your *** mix?


----------



## TheSwede (Jul 10, 2018)

@hammerhead, the varieties are Miracle, Yvette and Princeton. Its intended for high-end soccer fields and tees/fairways. If you look at tests done up here (by STERF, Scandinavian Turfgrass and Environment Research Foundation), KBG has very good winter survival.

Regarding my reno, thanks for the kind words! It was a LOT of work to install irrigation, do the rock wall and of course get it level , but I am extremely pleased with the result so far. Now, if only the KBG could germinate...


----------



## hammerhead (May 14, 2019)

Thanks @TheSwede . Yes, Miracle and Yvette I could probably also get here in Switzerland, this is what they mostly use for their seed blends here. However as I've been told these are lighter green *** varieties to better blend with PRG/FF (which are lighter colored by nature), to provide a more uniform color in those European seed mixes. I'm very interested in those dark green American elite varieties such as Everest, NuGlade and Mazama, but yes...as you can see, it will be a struggle to find it here in Europe.
I will regularly check your lawn journal to look at your progress. Let's see what the color will look like, I'm very curious. Also, you must be one of the first Europeans with a *** only lawn, congrats!


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

Hey guys,
I somehow managed to get 25 kg of yuvette kbg(DLF) here in Slovenia. Next spring I will do reno on backyard(150m2) single variety. I already sow a test plot and i'm happy with the result, compared to kbg/rye mix which I have now. I will post picture of test pots later.
Chers


----------



## RCUK (Jul 16, 2018)

@timtimotej Welcome and good luck! Are you planning on seeding this year? Seems a little late now due to the cooler weather.


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

@RCUK I will seed next spring.

Upper pot is: 
100% yvette kbg (DLF seeds)

Lower pot is: 
20% ELEGANA rye
20% ADAGIO rye
10% BELLEVUE rye
20% YVETTE kbg
20% MIRACLE kbg
10% BROOKLAWN kbg

Both treated same, same soil,...


----------



## bigbew (Jan 23, 2020)

I just thought I'd resurrect this thread a bit. I have a small Evora KBG lawn in the UK, but I'm not thrilled with it so have been trying to source better strains.

I went down the contacting DLF route and apparently they no longer deal directly with the public, and if they did it's only in 20kg bags. They recommended contacting their distributors, so that's what I did, every single one asking for small quantities of Miracle and Sombrero.

The majority came back and said they didn't stock it, some came back and said they only stock Evora, others said they could source Miracle and Sombrero but only in 20kg quantities.

Eventually though I managed to find East Riding Horticulture, [email protected] who have given me a price for a 5kg bag of Miracle, with delivery for a price of £54. I'm going to place the order later this month, but in the meantime I've asked what other cultivars they could get. I'll keep this thread updated with what I manage to find out and how my order goes.


----------



## RCUK (Jul 16, 2018)

Nice find @bigbew Do they sell any other varieties in small quantities?


----------



## bigbew (Jan 23, 2020)

Update - They can only supply miracle which I'm trying to order, but they've gone a bit quiet on me...


----------



## RCUK (Jul 16, 2018)

Try Germinal, they sold me 2KG of Tetris a while back but didn't have any last year to sell on it's own. They do have this seed as they sell it in mixtures but I wasn't able to buy alone. They mentioned that a new batch is due this spring.

Tetris is the darkest variety available in the UK, the US name is Rubix sold by Columbia river seed.


----------



## bigbew (Jan 23, 2020)

So I fired off an email to Germinal, no response yet.

I'm hoping ERH get back to me, might give them until Monday and chase again.


----------



## Mark B (May 30, 2019)

@bigbew I'm fairly sure I have 1.5kg of A31 Supreme Tees Germinal seed I don't need and I could sell you if you're interested.
https://germinalamenity.com/a31-supreme-tees

If you are looking to seed 80m2 as per your profile, with the seeding rate at 15g/m2 you'd require 1.2kg

Best regards, Mark


----------



## bigbew (Jan 23, 2020)

@TheWhiteWizard Hi, thanks for the offer, I'll bear it in mind and will likely take you up if I don't hear back from the suppliers. I'm not seeding the full 80, just the 20ish out the front so 1.2kg would be more than enough.

Just read through your lawn journal, it's so nice to hear about products we have in the UK being used, I'm a TriPhos fan myself.

I wonder if we could get a UK section in the regional forum, there seems to be a few of us around.


----------



## RCUK (Jul 16, 2018)

Can vouch for Mark's seed, bought from him last year and am a happy customer 

+1 for a UK specific place for us to chat


----------



## bigbew (Jan 23, 2020)

RCUK said:


> Can vouch for Mark's seed, bought from him last year and am a happy customer
> 
> +1 for a UK specific place for us to chat


Who do we need to speak to to make it happen? 

@TheWhiteWizard Can you tell the difference in the kbg and the supina, or is it too early to tell?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@bigbew here it is.


----------



## bigbew (Jan 23, 2020)

g-man said:


> @bigbew here it is.


Wow! Thanks so much, excellent mod-ing!


----------



## Mark B (May 30, 2019)

bigbew said:


> @TheWhiteWizard Can you tell the difference in the kbg and the supina, or is it too early to tell?


You will be able to tell the difference, I can send some close up photos and give you a look see yourself  Will try and do that asap for ya, hopefully tomorrow. I did mow the grass two days ago and its not growing much but hey its worth a look.
The supina is a stoloniferous grass type and you can see it has a different profile to the kbg and it blends just fine imo.
You would have to look very hard to tell any difference in colour between the two, which is great.

edit: Maybe I'll post the pics on my lawn journal page? To keep this page relevant to the title :thumbup:


----------



## bigbew (Jan 23, 2020)

Little update - ERH got back to me, they were just confirming availability with their supplier. But they've took payment for a 5kg bag of Miracle, delivery next week as I'm away this weekend.

I'll update again when it arrives. I'm imagining I'll have a lot left over, I'll be using 1kg at most, so there'll be some up for grabs at some point


----------



## Mark B (May 30, 2019)

:thumbup: Excellent. Look forward to your journal @bigbew


----------



## bigbew (Jan 23, 2020)

Haven't updated this in ages. They came through, bag of Miracle delivered safe and sound.


----------



## RCUK (Jul 16, 2018)

.


----------



## liamjones (Apr 29, 2020)

Im now about to purchase 20kg of sombrero KBG @ £8.25/kg and 20kg of Monroe PRG @£3.96/kg direct from DLF. They said they could mix, but i wouldnt get it till the end of the month and i need it in 2 weeks. Anyone need any?


----------



## RCUK (Jul 16, 2018)

@liamjones That is a lot of KBG  10-15g/m2 for KBG is usually the seeding rate.


----------



## Vaikis (Aug 26, 2020)

TheSwede said:


> I am in the middle of a full lawn reno with 100% KBG. I got it from a Swedish supplier, but I had to buy 25kg. I originally tried to get my hands on a single variety but for KBG that proved almost impossible, so I settled for this mix that has been developed for Nordic conditions.


Hi, can you give your supplier contacts, also searching for right KBG combo for Nordic conditions.


----------



## TheSwede (Jul 10, 2018)

Vaikis said:


> Hi, can you give your supplier contacts, also searching for right KBG combo for Nordic conditions.


I ended up buying from a company called Skånefrö (I know, lots of rings and dots ). The 100% KBG mix is called "100 ängsgröe" (I know, more dots ). When I bought it they did not have it listed in their web shop but I just checked and they actually have it listed now at around €220 for 20kg:
https://skanefro.se/shop/gronyta/gronyta-park/fotboll/100-angsgroe/

Not sure if they ship outside Sweden though -you'd have to drop them a mail and ask.


----------



## Vaikis (Aug 26, 2020)

any opinion on such mix ? 
https://www.padanasementi.com/prodotto/bluegrass-mix/


----------



## RCUK (Jul 16, 2018)

Looks good. They were much more friendly when I tried to buy from them but could not find a way to buy it and ship to me.

Have a look at their PDF catalogue, it is quite extensive.

Both companies said because of Brexit we can't ship to you lol. Yeah good reason &#128514;&#128522;&#129315; Bought the Bottos mix from Amazon instead!


----------



## Vaikis (Aug 26, 2020)

RCUK said:


> Looks good. They were much more friendly when I tried to buy from them but could not find a way to buy it and ship to me.
> 
> Have a look at their PDF catalogue, it is quite extensive.
> 
> Both companies said because of Brexit we can't ship to you lol. Yeah good reason 😂😊🤣 Bought the Bottos mix from Amazon instead!


 They send me only 3 variations.... Seems according my information which I got its only medium class. Better try to find Award and other


----------



## RCUK (Jul 16, 2018)

Last time I asked, only Bottos buys Award KBG in Europe, if you email Jacklin they can provide the latest information about where to source from. They are helpful and responsive.

Bottos call Everest KBG, 'Answer'

Maybe next season there are more resellers hopefully.


----------

